# Msnbc Photos.....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Checkout the last 2 photos on the 2nd page. Anyone know who this is?

Clickity thang


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats pretty cool........OK. who is it?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't know, it wasn't us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thats pretty cool........OK. who is it?


If you roll your cursor over the phot...the "Shout Out" is from a "David Pollard"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool!

That would be longtime, but shy, member #604 (Joined 10/04). If you look closely, his avatar is the same photo as the first on the MSNBC page.
Too bad there was no Outbackers sticker on the front!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Cool pics. Looks like he's getting around just fine with the Trailblazer.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Cool!
> 
> That would be longtime, but shy, member #604 (Joined 10/04). If you look closely, his avatar is the same photo as the first on the MSNBC page.
> Too bad there was no Outbackers sticker on the front!
> ...


I know, I know....Ahhhhhh he is shy, just 4 posts to his name...









Jim


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Cool!
> 
> That would be longtime, but shy, member #604 (Joined 10/04). If you look closely, his avatar is the same photo as the first on the MSNBC page.
> Too bad there was no Outbackers sticker on the front!
> ...


I know, I know....Ahhhhhh he is shy, just 4 posts to his name...









Jim
[/quote]

I know he is honing in on one of my all time fav fishing holes in Utah. He will not be invited for beers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

way to go Wolfie!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thats pretty cool........OK. who is it?


If you roll your cursor over the phot...the "Shout Out" is from a "David Pollard"
[/quote]

I think you mean DAVID POLLOCK .....

well at least thats how he signed the last picture --

You know NO#99 for the BENGALS -- now wouldn't that be cool...


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Being in Cincinnati, I was thinking the same thing Ghosty. Unfortunately he had that career ending neck injury. WE NEED HIM BAD right now! Bengals=


----------

